# carioca



## la profe joven

Que e 'carioca'? Uma bebida?

Obrigada

LPJ


----------



## Joca

Não, é o termo que se usa para designar a pessoa que nasceu na cidade do Rio de Janeiro.

When you are born in the city of Rio de Janeiro, you are (a) carioca.


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the Portuguese forums. 

Carioca is the inhabitant of the city of Rio de Janeiro.
carioca - Dicionário Português-Inglês WordReference.com


----------



## Alentugano

la profe joven said:


> Que e 'carioca'? Uma bebida?


Em que contexto você viu essa palavra,_ la profe joven_? É que ela também pode designar uma bebida em Portugal. Mais precisamente, pode ser um café bem fraquinho/pouco concentrado (carioca de café) ou uma infusão de casca de limão servida em chávena/xícara de café (carioca de limão).


----------



## Joca

Boa observação, Alentugano. Quando dei minha resposta, pensei por um segundo na possibilidade de "carioca" significar outra coisa além do gentílico, mas acabei por omitir minha conjectura.


----------



## Vanda

Eu também, mas preferi pecar pelo geral.  Contexto é tudo!


----------



## la profe joven

Obrigado a todos, sim vi a palavra num menu

LPJ


----------



## Vanda

De que lugar? Portugal?!


----------



## anaczz

Mas no Brasil também há o "carioca"; pelo menos em São Paulo, é assim que chamam um café expresso feito com mais água que o normal, mais fraquinho.
Se não me engano, alguém aqui do fórum já disse que esse café é chamado "paulista", no Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Istriano

Muito interessantes esses cardápios:

*garoto *é café com leite servido em xicrinha
*carioca *é chá de aparas de casca de limão, servido em xicrinha de café


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Anaczz, concordo contigo e de vez em quando, peço um café expresso "carioca" aqui em São Paulo.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Se não me engano, alguém aqui do fórum já disse que esse café é chamado "paulista", no Rio de Janeiro.



Ana, aqui no Rio chamamos de _carioca_ também, ao café longo. Não existe cafezinho chamado de _paulista_ aqui no Rio.


----------



## anaczz

GOODVIEW said:


> Ana, aqui no Rio chamamos de _carioca_ também, ao café longo. Não existe cafezinho chamado de _paulista_ aqui no Rio.



Então é viagem minha... não consigo mesmo achar onde vi isso.


----------



## Jvbelgo

E quem nasce em Juiz de Fora, como eu, é chamado de Carioca do Brejo, por causa da proximidade com o RJ.


----------



## Istriano

Eu pensei que fosse chamado de ''Mineiro da Zona da Mata''


----------



## Vanda

Jvbelgo said:


> E quem nasce em Juiz de Fora, como eu, é chamado de Carioca do Brejo, por causa da proximidade com o RJ.


 _Né _não, Istriano, só oficialmente! Eu também, Belgo, já que Ubá é a porta da cozinha de JF!


----------



## Jvbelgo

Pois, é Wanda
Eu vivo em JF, minha irmã em Miraí, meu irmão em Cataguases, minha sogra em Leopoldina. Tanto essas cidades quanto sua Ubá acabam por receber um forte influência do RJ. Como existe uma suposta desavença entre mineiros de BH e da nossa região pelo fato da influência do RJ influenciar na escolha dos times de futebol - a maioria do população torce para times do RJ - criaram esse pejorativo para sacanear a gente. Mas, o importante é levar na brincadeira. BH é uma bela cidade.


----------



## Istriano

Ubá...hehe
soa como Ubatuba ou Uberaba.


----------

